# Farrot advice



## Harajalic (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi all, found this community on the search, I know that is a forum about rats, but maybe there are some experts or ferret owners. I am buying a ferret now - he's absolutely adorable, three years old, and I'll be naming him Nash.
I've never had a ferret, but I do know what types of food I have to buy him. However, when it comes to cages, I don't know what type I should buy him, what toys I should buy him, what type of litter goes in his litter box, any of that. Is there a specific harness for ferrets that should be used?
I could just be over-thinking things because this will be my first ferret, but if you all have any type of advice for me when it comes to these things, that'd be great.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

There is a lot of information out there on ferrets so before welcoming Nash into your home make sure you research a ton into ferrets that is the best advice I can give you as a pet owner. One thing I can say is that I know that for ferrets the bigger the cage the better, and the more enrichment the better.


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom (Oct 19, 2020)

Are there no ferret forums? I had two ferrets when I was a kid and they were not easy to care for. Definitely do your research... But a book, read ferret websites...


----------

